# Biloxi Marsh from MS coast



## KimmerIII

Oh yea, that is what you want. That is usually what we look for on an ideal day leaving from the coast to fish the marsh. Plus, if you run from lafrance the run is shorter and you can hide behind half moon island. Ideally you want a North wind but you can do it on the others. Just be careful if you have not gone out of Lafrance before. There are some obstructions on the way out. You can also check the mississippi sound on wundergound and on boating weather to get another reading on the forecast.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

While possible, I’d say it’s I’ll advised in a flat bottomed skiff unless you consider yourself a highly skilled Mariner and don’t mind the feeling of miles of open water around you while it’s shin deep in the cockpit. Someone recently sunk a 31ft center console in the sound on a day where it was blowing less than 15kts. Wind and tide can be a hell of a thing in the lake and often times the math doesn’t add up to what it looks like on paper.. There aren’t too many places where the conditions are less predictable in my experience. Not trying to rain on your parade but the safe answer is to trailer around to the other side and fish the marsh.


----------



## TidewateR

A buddy hit that obstruction and was lucky to make it back to the ramp. Tore his skiff up pretty good

Typical fall/winter conditions for your morning commute will be falling tide and an East wind which turns the Sound into shit show. Be careful!


----------



## mrbacklash

Caleb.Esparza said:


> While possible, I’d say it’s I’ll advised in a flat bottomed skiff unless you consider yourself a highly skilled Mariner and don’t mind the feeling of miles of open water around you while it’s shin deep in the cockpit. Someone recently sunk a 31ft center console in the sound on a day where it was blowing less than 15kts. Wind and tide can be a hell of a thing in the lake and often times the math doesn’t add up to what it looks like on paper.. There aren’t too many places where the conditions are less predictable in my experience. Not trying to rain on your parade but the safe answer is to trailer around to the other side and fish the marsh.


I hear what you are saying, not one to brag about my skills, but with my job i have been in plenty of shitty situations on the water going to save those who thought they were highly skilled. I would imagine an east/west wind in there could get a little sporty but it really isnt much bigger than Galveston bay you just have to pick your days. Thanks for the info, is it super crowded down there on the weekends?


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

I know more than one person who’s missing part of their lower unit thanks to that thing @TidewateR


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

I won’t say it’s not possible, just not recommended for the average person who owns a skiff and is used to running around in estuaries and generally protected water.


----------



## EvanHammer

TidewateR said:


> A buddy hit that obstruction and was lucky to make it back to the ramp. Tore his skiff up pretty good
> 
> Typical fall/winter conditions for your morning commute will be falling tide and an East wind which turns the Sound into shit show. Be careful!


I hit it with the kids in the boat. Just another love tap on my prop but young Jack sure thought we weren't making it back.


----------



## KimmerIII

mrbacklash said:


> I hear what you are saying, not one to brag about my skills, but with my job i have been in plenty of shitty situations on the water going to save those who thought they were highly skilled. I would imagine an east/west wind in there could get a little sporty but it really isnt much bigger than Galveston bay you just have to pick your days. Thanks for the info, is it super crowded down there on the weekends?



Depends. More guides run out of LA or Pass christian but 90% are season guides from out of state that don’t know a damn thing and are just stealing client money. Most days I don’t see another boat once I get into the marsh. If you have any question, I’m happy to help. My dad and I’ve been fishing the marsh in flats skiffs since the 1990’s.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Caleb.Esparza said:


> I know more than one person who’s missing part of their lower unit thanks to that thing


Been there. Hit that. Wish I had more pictures. The gears lived but it trashed the prop, shaft, and tilt.


----------



## TidewateR

EvanHammer said:


> I hit it with the kids in the boat.


Just run it through some sand, it’ll polish right out.

I told you where that obstruction is, and you still hit it??


----------



## EvanHammer

TidewateR said:


> Just run it through some sand, it’ll polish right out.
> 
> I told you where that obstruction is, and you still hit it??


Too bad you forgot to warn me about the mailbox.


----------



## CoolRunnings

TidewateR said:


> A buddy hit that obstruction and was lucky to make it back to the ramp. Tore his skiff up pretty good
> 
> Typical fall/winter conditions for your morning commute will be falling tide and an East wind which turns the Sound into shit show. Be careful!


The Washington St. public launch in Waveland is another option for launch close by and dosn't require you to navigate much obstruction on the way to Biloxi Marsh. OP will have to keep an eye out for Gene Taylor Reef, Pilings, buoys, and crab traps.


----------



## Marsh Pirate

How about letting us all know where the"Obstruction" is. Thanks.


----------



## CoolRunnings

Marsh Pirate said:


> How about letting us all know where the"Obstruction" is. Thanks.











The object in the water south of Bayou Caddy mouth is a large concrete structure/reef. There's also pilings, crab traps, and general debris on the bottom left over from Hurricane Katrina.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

KimmerIII said:


> Depends. More guides run out of LA or Pass christian but 90% are season guides from out of state that don’t know a damn thing and are just stealing client money. Most days I don’t see another boat once I get into the marsh. If you have any question, I’m happy to help. My dad and I’ve been fishing the marsh in flats skiffs since the 1990’s.


I find this statement ironic, because I was pretty sure that you also live in Alabama and last I checked there is exactly one licensed nonresident guide in the state of MS and his name is Austin. Secondly since you’ve been fishing there since the 90’s, I’d think that you’d be a little more cognizant of the marsh’s deterioration over the years and maybe do a little less sharing of information over an open forum. The place is the way that it is because it’s hard to access. Or we could just keep increasing the pressure until we all end up like Florida....


----------



## KimmerIII

I do live in Alabama. I'm not a guide, neither is my dad. Not sure what is ironic about that. Also, you are incorrect on your numbers of out of state guides that fish the marsh. There are numerous unlicensed ones that fish it each fall because I've run across them multiple times each season. The licensed ones may be getting around it by temporarily relocating to MS during the fall but there are well known guides like Gjuro, David Mangum etc that have all brought clients to the marsh and advertise it on their websites. One of those is based in Alabama, the other in Destin. They actually know what they are doing but the majority of the seasonal guys have no idea and just come for the season. The marsh is so vast, ever changing, and difficult to get to that the number of private fisherman that actually own a boat, have the skill to get out there, the knowledge where to go, and make it back safe is still so small it doesn't have any discernible effect on the fishery. The fishery has been affected by out of state guides who are not knowledgeable about it so then end up hammering one area into oblivion. I don't think I've offered any information to this OP that would somehow negatively affect the marsh other than to watch out for a well known obstruction that could injure him and letting him know if it is crowded on the weekends. I think that is common courtesy to a fellow fisherman and would hope someone would extend the same to me in return. To the OP, just watch yourself running down the canal from the marina to the sound, there are some bars in the middle so hang off to the side of the channel. At the end of it, there is some busted up infrastructure and a jetty type stuff out there. Just go slow around that and head straight out and you will be okay. Basically just dont go hauling ass in there in the dark.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

KimmerIII said:


> I do live in Alabama. I'm not a guide, neither is my dad. Not sure what is ironic about that. Also, you are incorrect on your numbers of out of state guides that fish the marsh. There are numerous unlicensed ones that fish it each fall because I've run across them multiple times each season. The licensed ones may be getting around it by temporarily relocating to MS during the fall but there are well known guides like Gjuro, David Mangum etc that have all brought clients to the marsh and advertise it on their websites. One of those is based in Alabama, the other in Destin. They actually know what they are doing but the majority of the seasonal guys have no idea and just come for the season. The marsh is so vast, ever changing, and difficult to get to that the number of private fisherman that actually own a boat, have the skill to get out there, the knowledge where to go, and make it back safe is still so small it doesn't have any discernible effect on the fishery. The fishery has been affected by out of state guides who are not knowledgeable about it so then end up hammering one area into oblivion. I don't think I've offered any information to this OP that would somehow negatively affect the marsh other than to watch out for a well known obstruction that could injure him and letting him know if it is crowded on the weekends. I think that is common courtesy to a fellow fisherman and would hope someone would extend the same to me in return. To the OP, just watch yourself running down the canal from the marina to the sound, there are some bars in the middle so hang off to the side of the channel. At the end of it, there is some busted up infrastructure and a jetty type stuff out there. Just go slow around that and head straight out and you will be okay. Basically just dont go hauling ass in there in the dark.


Sorry for the confusion, I was in agreement that there are numerous out of state guides that don’t bother to get licensed in MS before they run charters here in the fall. Capt. Austin is the only properly licensed nonresident guide in the state and I know this because he checked with DMR when he renewed his permit this year. 

As far as the obstruction goes, the image that was posted showing the mouth of Bayou caddy isn’t the obstruction we were referring to. The lower unit eater in question lies in the mouth of the La France canal heading south.


----------



## KimmerIII

That's because most of them are not going to be in MS. The majority of them do not want to cross open water for their charters , and I dont blame them. If its windy and rough, they can still get their trips in by leaving out of shell beach or breton. The marsh is Louisiana water (license wise) and between the motherships and transient guides leaving from Breton and Shell Beach, they will not show up in that MS DMR registry.


----------



## troutozark

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Sorry for the confusion, I was in agreement that there are numerous out of state guides that don’t bother to get licensed in MS before they run charters here in the fall. Capt. Austin is the only properly licensed nonresident guide in the state and I know this because he checked with DMR when he renewed his permit this year.
> 
> As far as the obstruction goes, the image that was posted showing the mouth of Bayou caddy isn’t the obstruction we were referring to. The lower unit eater in question lies in the mouth of the La France canal heading south.


The old pilings at the mouth of La France are gone as of a week ago, I don’t know if the lower unit eater is still there below the water. There is now a “no dredging” etc large sign in the mouth of the channel. In and out of the channel is a breeze if you run to the east side.


----------



## troutozark

troutozark said:


> The old pilings at the mouth of La France are gone as of a week ago, I don’t know if the lower unit eater is still there below the water. There is now a “no dredging” etc large sign in the mouth of the channel. In and out of the channel is a breeze if you run to the east side.


WEST SIDE


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Sorry for the confusion, I was in agreement that there are numerous out of state guides that don’t bother to get licensed in MS before they run charters here in the fall. Capt. Austin is the only properly licensed nonresident guide in the state and I know this because he checked with DMR when he renewed his permit this year.
> 
> As far as the obstruction goes, the image that was posted showing the mouth of Bayou caddy isn’t the obstruction we were referring to. The lower unit eater in question lies in the mouth of the La France canal heading south.


The pipeline Canal?


----------



## ifsteve

1. I talk never about fishing areas, even in general, on an open forum. Its just stupid and has zero value. There are a lot of boats fishing everywhere these days. So why ask for more?
2. I have never had an issue with another skiff out flyfishing. I wish I could say the same about bay boats chucking popping corks!


----------



## mrbacklash

Caleb.Esparza said:


> I won’t say it’s not possible, just not recommended for the average person who owns a skiff and is used to running around in estuaries and generally protected water.
> 
> View attachment 99322


is that second pic a boat from the SBU at Stennis?


----------



## Baydreamer35

troutozark said:


> WEST SIDE


Or is it the east side? I shut down, trim up and drift past. Of course after I've taken out the mailbox at the launch


----------



## EvanHammer

Baydreamer35 said:


> Or is it the east side? I shut down, trim up and drift past. Of course after I've taken out the mailbox at the launch


What's the 35 in your handle? I know it's not your age.


----------



## kjnengr

EvanHammer said:


> What's the 35 in your handle? I know it's not your age.


....How old he wishes he was.....


----------



## KimmerIII

You never know. He looks pretty young doing all that boxing he does! I wouldn’t cross him!


----------



## TidewateR

EvanHammer said:


> What's the 35 in your handle? I know it's not your age.


I think it’s either the amount of times he’s relied on me to bring beer..or it’s how many times he’s been stuck on a mud flat.


----------



## EvanHammer

TidewateR said:


> I think it’s either the amount of times he’s relied on me to bring beer..or it’s how many times he’s been stuck on a mud flat.


Might be the number of fish he broke off the last day we fished. "No problem bruh, stay up there until you finally manage to land one and I'll just pole and pole and pole."


----------



## Baydreamer35

The other 34 were taken up


EvanHammer said:


> What's the 35 in your handle? I know it's not your age.


----------



## Drifter

EvanHammer said:


> Might be the number of fish he broke off the last day we fished. "No problem bruh, stay up there until you finally manage to land one and I'll just pole and pole and pole."


I always thought if you broke one off your relegated to the pole. like some kind of skiff code


----------



## EvanHammer

Drifter said:


> I always thought if you broke one off your relegated to the pole. like some kind of skiff code


Breaking off fish is the least of @Baydreamer35 's transgressions. Ask him about the time he wiped with his hand and then stuck it in the community box of fried chicken.


----------



## eightwt

EvanHammer said:


> Breaking off fish is the least of @Baydreamer35 's transgressions. Ask him about the time he wiped with his hand and then stuck it in the community box of fried chicken.


That's more information than I really needed.....


----------

